

Ask HN: Strategy for app release - kodeshpa

Hi ,
We are running beta for our application, what is best strategy to reach people and ask for signup ?<p>Note "Somehow my post in hackernews is coming in news and now in ask segment.
======
philipDS
If you think your application is ready to go into a open/closed beta, you
could for example link it here. However, you could also try reaching tech-
related blogs (Techcrunch, Mashable) to cover your app.

An interesting read on "getting techcrunched" is the following:

<http://robertomartinez.info/posts/how_i_got_techcrunched.htm>

I've never tried it, but it looks like a strategy worth trying if your
application is interesting enough. Good luck!

~~~
kodeshpa
Thanks, really helps. Any idea how to post such that it appears in ASK HN.

~~~
philipDS
I have no experience with ASK HN, so I can't really help you on that. Sorry :)

I guess that if your app really solves a problem (or just offers some cool
features so it gets hyped), it will be successful anyway.

------
mono
I would suggest to post a descriptive link here?

~~~
kodeshpa
I tried earlier check <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2109084> but my
post is not appearing in ASK HN , any trick for it

